# March Photography Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2010)

These were taken last day of Feb, but uploaded in March, so, there it is.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 2, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 it has to be said I come her to view work often this is hampered by the way you abuse this post i.e. the monthly one, it states 5 images a time you work round that and post one following another, so we have to wade past what is to be frank not so good stuff to see others and often slowing it down it has to be frank put me of looking.

At this post at time when I see Johnny Canuck2 has posted I now tend to Waite to view, but then one is  hampered by the amount of images you place here, please please think of others i.e. a link to the rest (people will view if interested) and what you feel is the best you have taken along with some conversation and comment on others work in words ebb n flow..


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 2, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Johnny Canuck2 it has to be said I come her to view work often this is hampered by the way you abuse this post i.e. the monthly one, it states 5 images a time you work round that and post one following another, so we have to wade past what is to be frank not so good stuff to see others and often slowing it down it has to be frank put me of looking.
> 
> At this post at time when I see Johnny Canuck2 has posted I now tend to Waite to view, but then one is  hampered by the amount of images you place here, please please think of others i.e. a link to the rest (people will view if interested) and what you feel is the best you have taken along with some conversation and comment on others work in words ebb n flow..



Sometimes I am also guilty of this sin albeit yes this page so far  has a distinct Johnny Canuck2 overload. Saying that two photos stood out as being quite good, the 1950's car and the high five.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 2, 2010)

This is what happens when things go wrong. Uneven development has created stripes across the negative. The image was taken in very low ligth so possibly a step too far. It is Batch valley Shropshire taken with a Moskva 2 folding camera 

From same camera and film albeit three quarters of a negative with obvious defect down one side






This is a botched attempt to correct fault


----------



## e19896 (Mar 2, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Sometimes I am also guilty of this sin albeit yes this page so far  has a distinct Johnny Canuck2 overload. Saying that two photos stood out as being quite good, the 1950's car and the high five.



indeed i liked them..


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 2, 2010)

> Johnny Canuck2


This batch look a lot of fun


----------



## pogofish (Mar 2, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Johnny Canuck2 it has to be said I come her to view work often this is hampered by the way you abuse this post i.e. the monthly one, it states 5 images a time you work round that and post one following another, so we have to wade past what is to be frank not so good stuff to see others and often slowing it down it has to be frank put me of looking.



Oi!

Remember that this thread was started as somewhere you could post whatever you wanted without criticism - there are other threads for that.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 2, 2010)

Faryners House, Pudding Lane & Monument Street EC3







Upper Thames Street EC4


----------



## boskysquelch (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 2, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Oi!
> 
> Remember that this thread was started as somewhere you could post whatever you wanted without criticism - there are other threads for that.



who you taking to


----------



## e19896 (Mar 2, 2010)

pogofish said:


> Oi!
> 
> Remember that this thread was started as somewhere you could post whatever you wanted without criticism - there are other threads for that.



Indeed and so what we feed people a lie, art without criticism is imposed it was nither criticism but a point of view i like criticism it motvates me to move on


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Sometimes I am also guilty of this sin albeit yes this page so far  has a distinct Johnny Canuck2 overload. Saying that two photos stood out as being quite good, the 1950's car and the high five.



The Olympics happen once every two years. Given their nature, you might call them a 'photo-op-rich environment'. I thought that some people might be interested in seeing what the event was like from the ground level, as it were.

It isn't my intention to misuse anything. Also, I wasn't aware that there was a five photo limit: if so, during what time period does it apply?

Anyway, I have always seen this thread as being a place to share, more than as a place to show off. That was my intention: to share.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)

p.s. I still have more olympic photos, which I'll be posting on this thread. I hope that enumbers will bear with me: the number  of photos left is finite. Then, all that's left, is whatever photos happen to get generated by the Paralympics, which start mid month.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Indeed and so what we feed people a lie, art without criticism is imposed it was nither criticism but a point of view i like criticism it motvates me to move on



You know, if you are somehow upset or angered by the presence of my photos, put me on ignore, and then all you'll see, is a single line of text, and no photos. It will speed up your thread loading time, as well.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Waite to view, but then one is  hampered by the amount of images you place here, .



Use your brain. Whether a post is made by me or someone else, it will contain a photo/photos. The number of photos per page will generally be about the same, no matter who the poster is.

Btw, if you check back through earlier monthly photo threads, you'll find that I'm usually not the most prolific poster. A couple of other people are: arguably your complaint, if it held any water, would apply to them as well.

You've displayed an animosity to me for quite some time. I recall last month, you followed up some of my photos, with a blank picture. I think it was your way of making a sarcastic comment. Really, it makes no matter to me if you want to sit and begin steaming in your own juices whenever you see a photo from me, whatever your personal reasons might be for doing so. But it seems to me, that these noncritical photo threads are one of the few 'pleasant' places, where, as I said before, people can share.

I'll continue to post photos in spite of your unpleasant comments. All that your comments and displays of animosity will do, is make everyone a little uncomfortable, and help to wreck what usually is a pleasant place.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Saying that two photos stood out as being quite good, the 1950's car and the high five.



Thanks. I like the other ones, too: otherwise, I wouldn't have wanted to share them. But, different tastes for different people.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Kingdom (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 2, 2010)

I thought about this, and the alleged 'five photo rule'. Fact is, this thread concept was mine in the first place. When I got back into photos, the only thread was the 'submit to critics' thread. To me, that was a thread for the brave, someone who wants to stand in front of an auditorium, hold up a photo, and then say 'ok, let me have it'. 

Some people have an interest in that, and some have an interest in picking apart other people's photos. Same as, some people like to discuss music, the theory, the influences, etc. Some people just want to listen to the music, and tap their foot.

This thread got made by me, as a place for the people who like to listen to the music and tap their feet, but with pictures, if you know what I mean. 

Also, when I made it, I didn't envision any photo limit rules. I like photography and photos, and I envisioned this as a place for like-minded people. What that means is, photos get posted on here that I might not have taken, but I enjoy the visual impact of other people's photos. I also enjoy thinking about what it was that the person saw in the scene. So it means that if Cybertect or Stowpirate put up photos of the sides of buildings or buses or cottages, they might not be like my photos, but I like the effect of the thread opening, and there are these images. They're big, and they have an impact, and the impact is enjoyable, even if they aren't photos of my chosen subject. 

Part of it is, I can tell that Stowpirate and Cybertect, and many others, are tickled pink by their photos, and they're excited about showing them to the world. And that excitement comes through.

So to Cybertect and Stowpirate and all the others I say: post early; post often!  The more the merrier. All of your photos are appreciated and welcome here, by the  other people who love photography, who love the visual image. The critics and their followers have a place to dissect each other's creativity. On here, we tap our feet, and groove to the music.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 3, 2010)

There is no such thing as a '5 photo rule'.  The software that controls the board simply doesn't allow more than 5 images.  This means that 4 photographs and a smiley will be accepted but a second smiley after that will generate an error message.

I have posted successive posts so as to show more than five images in sequence.  I have never had anyone complain about it.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 3, 2010)

Go Johnny! 

I must admit, I do use the five images limit in a single post as a self-editing tool to make me think about which pictures I like best when I post them. Sometimes it's a tough choice.

Anyhow, today I present...

The side of a building (Riverbank House on Upper Thames Street, FWIW)








Watermark Place, just about complete, which replaces the old (and hated by Prince Charles) Mondial House international telephone exchange.







A bus, crossing London Bridge







Something else


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

Good man. What I like about the side of building photos, is the sense of mass, of size, large proportion.  I like the buses because I'm like one of those nerdy types who likes buses, truck, trains, airplanes etc.  Also, they're usually colourful, and I'm like a jackdaw that way.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Use your brain. Whether a post is made by me or someone else, it will contain a photo/photos. The number of photos per page will generally be about the same, no matter who the poster is.
> 
> Btw, if you check back through earlier monthly photo threads, you'll find that I'm usually not the most prolific poster. A couple of other people are: arguably your complaint, if it held any water, would apply to them as well.
> 
> ...


Is there some kind of compromise solution, where, perhaps, you post slightly smaller versions of the photos, especially if you are posting a large number in succession?
800 pixels width is what I would suggest as, shall we say, "polite". You don't really need more than that unless it's a particularly high resolution image and a subject that requires it.
Not everyone has massive screens, or high speed internet connections.


This has reminded me that I was thinking of trying to resurrect some kind of ruthless photo criticism thread.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Go Johnny!
> 
> I must admit, I do use the five images limit in a single post as a self-editing tool to make me think about which pictures I like best when I post them. Sometimes it's a tough choice.



It's a good discipline, I think.

If only people would apply a little bit of editing when they posted their snaps on facebook and the like. Then people might actually look at them!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>


That's an ace pic.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Is there some kind of compromise solution, where, perhaps, you post slightly smaller versions of the photos, especially if you are posting a large number in succession?.



Why should I be put under restrictions that don't apply to any of these other posters?

Like I said, this thread is for people who love photography. Those entering the thread, know it might take a minute or two to load. It does on my computer. What I do, is have another window open, and I do something else while I wait. I consider it worth it, because I enjoy seeing these other photos in their large size. Clicking on a link doesn't have the same impact.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

editor said:


> That's an ace pic.



Thanks. I kind of like it myself.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

editor said:


> That's an ace pic.



It was interesting and somewhat satisfying, that the group of photos from the last olympics night, got 650 hits on my flickr page. That's a high water mark for me. The three most popular, were the one of the cops at the hot dog stand, the blurry one of the hockey game in the intersection, and the black and white photo of the cop giving a high five.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Why should I be put under restrictions that don't apply to any of these other posters?
> 
> Like I said, this thread is for people who love photography. Those entering the thread, know it might take a minute or two to load. It does on my computer. What I do, is have another window open, and I do something else while I wait. I consider it worth it, because I enjoy seeing these other photos in their large size. Clicking on a link doesn't have the same impact.



They are not restrictions, just a suggestion as to how you might keep others happy, if you care about such things. And I didn't mean that it should only apply to you; I would suggest that it's something that anyone posting large numbers of images could consider. Or not.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> They are not restrictions, just a suggestion as to how you might keep others happy, if you care about such things. And I didn't mean that it should only apply to you; I would suggest that it's something that anyone posting large numbers of images could consider. Or not.



The vast majority of photos on these threads, are large sized, and it's been that way for many months. In fact, looking back just to February, I notice that both you and enumbers have also posted large photos. 

So what is it you're talking about, and who is it who is doing all this complaining, given that the status quo has been in place for months, with nary a murmur?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

This is your post at 11, on the Feb thread.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 3, 2010)

I see no problem with the rather excellent black and white picture re-posted above.  It fits on a screen without having to scroll once you press f11.  I like the rich blacks and range of tones by the way and don't remember seeing it the first time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I see no problem with the rather excellent black and white picture re-posted above.  It fits on a screen without having to scroll once you press f11.  I like the rich blacks and range of tones by the way and don't remember seeing it the first time.



You're welcome. 

I have zero problem with it, either. That's exactly the point.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2010)

From Ilford FP4 125 film developed and scanned yesterday. As usual out of date chemicals and guesswork on the dev times. Camera used was a Yashica D TLR


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Part of it is, I can tell that Stowpirate and Cybertect, and many others, are tickled pink by their photos, and they're excited about showing them to the world. And that excitement comes through.



Thanks 



Johnny Canuck2 said:


> So to Cybertect and Stowpirate and all the others I say: post early; post often!  The more the merrier. All of your photos are appreciated and welcome here, by the  other people who love photography, who love the visual image. The critics and their followers have a place to dissect each other's creativity. On here, we tap our feet, and groove to the music.



Canuck2 you got me in the wrong camp?  I actually was defending you saying I am also guilty of the same sin as you of posting loads of images.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> These were taken last day of Feb, but uploaded in March, so, there it is.



This one is hair-raising. Maybe if you cropped around her and the buildings leaving the other people out this would be a stunning image


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Canuck2 you got me in the wrong camp?  I actually was defending you saying I am also guilty of the same sin as you of posting loads of images.



I think I got you in the right camp. I was saying that I like looking at your images, and look forward to seeing lots more.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> This one is hair-raising. Maybe if you cropped around her and the buildings leaving the other people out this would be a stunning image



I did crop it, and chose to leave the people in. But going back and cropping down the original even further, I think you're right. More cropping would have been better.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I did crop it, and chose to leave the people in. But going back and cropping down the original even further, I think you're right. More cropping would have been better.



I was thinking more along the lines of removing the people and flag to the left and keeping the mans face on the right.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Use your brain. Whether a post is made by me or someone else, it will contain a photo/photos. The number of photos per page will generally be about the same, no matter who the poster is.
> 
> Btw, if you check back through earlier monthly photo threads, you'll find that I'm usually not the most prolific poster. A couple of other people are: arguably your complaint, if it held any water, would apply to them as well.
> 
> ...



I do use my brain and if you took my actions my comments as a negative then you need to look where you stand, you do post some top images but often there are hard to find because of the large content of your post it was meant in a positive took an age to write so not to come across as you are now saying.

I have taken over 90 images from the start of March do I then think oh post them here? No of course not and if I be frank there not that good this is why I have 2 flickers one web page and if people want to see the 90 images then there is a choice, if they want to see what I feel is good same again.

I agree others do flood here, but the content is often good and I do not mean to offend I was just wanting to move the game up a little all to easy for us to think our stuff is good when in fact it might not be, I like and love people to tell me what is shit and what is not it improves my game and stops me becoming deluded in my own ego, now I know I have kicked yours a little but one is never been known just to go with the sheep for the sake of it I walk my own path and I welcome diversity it is a positive..


----------



## e19896 (Mar 3, 2010)

Just to add further this is fucking AWSOMEindeed very good a well taken shot and i know how hard it is to get such images makes me like it more due to the work involved a very powerful shot.


----------



## fubert (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## sir.clip (Mar 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Johnny Canuck2 it has to be said I come her to view work often this is hampered by the way you abuse this post..



I agree.. And they are mostly boring pics too, with no specific content. Just jumble photos.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 3, 2010)

^ who the fuck are you were your input in the Photography Thread.

More photos less text please


----------



## e19896 (Mar 3, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ^ who the fuck are you were your input in the Photography Thread.
> 
> More photos less text please



go then some images please from yourself i mean


----------



## sir.clip (Mar 3, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ^ who the fuck are you were your input in the Photography Thread.



 Just another forum user.

I didnt realize that you have to contribute material to hold an opinion?
I'm glad museums & galleries of the world do not hold that same view, Other wise no one with just a simple intrest in art would ever get to see it & air their opinion of it..


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> The vast majority of photos on these threads, are large sized, and it's been that way for many months. In fact, looking back just to February, I notice that both you and enumbers have also posted large photos.
> 
> So what is it you're talking about, and who is it who is doing all this complaining, given that the status quo has been in place for months, with nary a murmur?



Some photos benefit from being larger; some don't; some benefit from actually being a bit smaller. All I was trying to say is that if you are going to post a large number in succession, in some cases it might be worth doing some or all of them at something like 800 width rather than 1024. I can't say much more without getting into a specific comment on your photos which is not what this thread is for. It's a take it or leave it comment which applies to everyone including myself.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

Back to some photos


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2010)

More from Yashica D TLR


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2010)

More from Yashica D TLR. This time given the composting look in PhotoScape. It is Carding Mill Valley a few days ago


----------



## cybertect (Mar 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


>



I like that.

Where is it?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I like that.
> 
> Where is it?



It's at Colwyn Bay, North Wales.

I got the impression it might not be long for this world. It seems to be home to a large population of birds at the moment.


----------



## Kingdom (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## Dimension Line (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 3, 2010)

Nice skies!

And I must keep playing with Hugin....

Here's a photo of my friends' daughter *emoting*






A darker background would be nice, but she's clearly got talent.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 3, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> More from Yashica D TLR. This time given the composting look in PhotoScape. It is Carding Mill Valley a few days ago



Ooooh. I got my first fuck very close to there. Wonder what she's upto these days 

There is an absolutely brilliant 'secret pub' not far away. Extremely difficult to find, but more than worth it. May have been called 'The Glass & Bottle'. I may be wrong though. Long, long time ago.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> I was just wanting to move the game up a little all to easy for us to think our stuff is good when in fact it might not be,..



Ah, there's the rub. 

It's true. We all might like our own work, but everyone else thinks it's shit. But, in the end, it doesn't matter, really. We aren't curing cancer here, we're just taking some photographs. If we don't get it right, no one is harmed.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> I like and love people to tell me what is shit and what is not it improves my game and stops me becoming deluded in my own ego,.



There's a thread where people will tell you if they think your photos are shit. It's called the "Submit A Photo To the U75 Critics". That is not this thread. This thread was started as a counterpoint to that thread, as a place where people can post their photos - those ones that they like but maybe some others don't like - without being concerned about that criticism. This thread is about the enjoyment of photography. If one feels the need to be schooled, to get valuable pointers about how to improve things, then that other thread is the place for them.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> now I know I have kicked yours a little but one is never been known just to go with the sheep for the sake of it I walk my own path and I welcome diversity it is a positive..



That's ok: my ego has survived many a kicking.  Yes, diversity is a positive; and that's what this thread is about: diversity of photos, photographic styles etc. If you like diversity, this is the place for you.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Just to add further this is fucking AWSOMEindeed very good a well taken shot and i know how hard it is to get such images makes me like it more due to the work involved a very powerful shot.



Thanks. She seemed like a pretty cool person, also. After I was finished shoving a camera in her face, she gave me a big smile. Either that, or the smile you see on her face was already plastered there, and I'm just deluding myself. I think she was also happy because we'd won the hockey game.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

sir.clip said:


> Just another forum user.
> 
> I didnt realize that you have to contribute material to hold an opinion?
> I'm glad museums & galleries of the world do not hold that same view, Other wise no one with just a simple intrest in art would ever get to see it & air their opinion of it..



This isn't a museum, nor a gallery. This is a place for posting up jumbles of photographs, by anyone who's interested. You can do it too if you'd like.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Some photos benefit from being larger; some don't; some benefit from actually being a bit smaller. All I was trying to say is that if you are going to post a large number in succession, in some cases it might be worth doing some or all of them at something like 800 width rather than 1024. I can't say much more without getting into a specific comment on your photos which is not what this thread is for. It's a take it or leave it comment which applies to everyone including myself.



I prefer putting them up in the larger size.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> There is an absolutely brilliant 'secret pub' not far away. Extremely difficult to find, but more than worth it. May have been called 'The Glass & Bottle'. I may be wrong though. Long, long time ago.



The pub is just down the road 

http://www.picklescott.org.uk/bottle.htm

The best pub in the area I think is at Bridges Rattlinghope

http://www.pubsgalore.co.uk/towns/ratlinghope/shropshire/


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 3, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> ...
> http://www.pubsgalore.co.uk/towns/ratlinghope/shropshire/



Yep. That was a good one, but I am going back 20 years 

That part of Shropshire is very unlikley to have changed much mind. About as Concervative as the UK gets!

If you want a really 'secret' pub adventure, try finding The Tally Ho at *Cockshutford on your next visit. May well have died. Nordy Bank and a 1,500 year old chapel with paintings as old near by if you find the right farmhouse for the keys. Fascinating place.

*Descrete edit.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 3, 2010)

...and to Cockshutford, and to Clee St. Margaret (via Peckledy) and Cold Weston.


What village names! History. Pure history.


----------



## big eejit (Mar 3, 2010)

*Someone else's art*


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 3, 2010)

big eejit said:


> *Someone else's art*...



Sometimes photographing someone else's art is well worth the time and trouble.

That fucking well rocks


----------



## boohoo (Mar 3, 2010)

Look - no tripod.... So I had to lean on whatever I could find!


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 3, 2010)

What the shit! You have the cold-steady hands of a surgeon!

A
fliiping
mazing


----------



## boohoo (Mar 3, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> What the shit! You have the cold-steady hands of a surgeon!
> 
> A
> fliiping
> mazing



I lent on walls and place it on flat surfaces hence odd compositions. My camera only does up to 4 second exposures so in some cases it was keeping as still as possible  - I sometimes use my hand as a prop. It's an interesting challenge.


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 3, 2010)

Four seconds eh? I'm clearly doing too long exposures then.

But, great photos! What are you shooting with?


----------



## boohoo (Mar 3, 2010)

a fuji s5800 on manual settings - cheap bridge camera. and lots of practice!!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 3, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Look - no tripod.... So I had to lean on whatever I could find!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a money maker if you wish it so to be.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 3, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> That is a money maker if you wish it so to be.


It's title is  " my boyfriend is a tripod!"


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 3, 2010)

boohoo said:


> It's title is  " my boyfriend is a tripod!"


----------



## big eejit (Mar 3, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Sometimes photographing someone else's art is well worth the time and trouble.
> 
> That fucking well rocks



Cheers Stanley. To be fair I did bugger about with it to make it 'better' and the artist was borrowing (mispelt) art from Mark E Smith to begin with!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## big eejit (Mar 4, 2010)

Some great shots there JC. What's going on?

Esp like the woman with the whistle and the security guard with his notebook. What camera you using?


----------



## pogofish (Mar 4, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Indeed and so what we feed people a lie, art without criticism is imposed it was nither criticism but a point of view i like criticism it motvates me to move on



Fine - Then get yourself on to the critics thread then, or start one of your own.  This thread has always been for those of us who like to see a wide variety of photography, without the stand or fall element.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2010)

big eejit said:


> Some great shots there JC. What's going on?
> 
> Esp like the woman with the whistle and the security guard with his notebook. What camera you using?



These shots were taken on the last day and evening of the Olympics here in Vancouver. Canon s90.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hassan I Sabha said:


>





It's nice to see something from a place other than Europe or NA in this thread.


----------



## Kingdom (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thomas Truax (pronounced troo-aks) travels the world singing into a contraption he invented called 'The Hornicator'. Constructed on the shell of a junk gramophone horn it resembles something that might have been dreamt up by Dr. Seuss. He taps out live rhythm loops, plucks assorted strings, springs and attached noisemakers, building a backdrop of layered hypnotic sounds on top of which come some of the most striking stories about clones, butterflies, dogs, technology, loneliness, and other beautiful and sad things. Splendid magazine called him "one of the five or ten best singer/songwriters in the world that you've never heard of...an exceptional talent, unique and resistant to comparison, yet fairly accessible even to casual listeners."


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

Hassan I Sabha those are great B&W photos  






Reflections


----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Hassan I Sabha those are great B&W photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must get out more in the daylight to much giging walking home drunk sleeping days of late i need some mother earth oh the joy of your images are untold my friend untold..


----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2010)

_





Not so drunk at this stage:






Getting There three pints in:






Now I not remember taking this if only been in Feb i.e. mistake..






By this time Thom had learnt that The Black Stuff is wonderfull i was on red stripe erm we was both rather drunk:_​


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Getting There three pints in:



Great image 






Haunted house 






Mucking around with filters in Gimp.


----------



## boohoo (Mar 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Hassan I Sabha those are great B&W photos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 5, 2010)

boohoo said:


> Beautiful!



Beautiful, but PhotoShopped.

In fact, it's so unnatural it's ugly!


----------



## e19896 (Mar 5, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Beautiful, but PhotoShopped.
> 
> In fact, it's so unnatural it's ugly!



come on mate a bit harsh and the ones i posted you will be saying what?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Beautiful, but PhotoShopped.
> 
> In fact, it's so unnatural it's ugly!



No photoshopping trickery here. Levels in Gimp auto tweaked and image rotated 180 degrees  






Is that a tad better?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Mar 5, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Hassan I Sabha those are great B&W photos



Cheers

The originals are colour. I used Picasa to apply a B+W filter and cropped the images a bit. First time using Picasa. Pics were taken with an old Sony Cybershot. Pics are from Hyderabad in India.

Managed to kill the camera this week though..........


----------



## Kingdom (Mar 6, 2010)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Beautiful, but PhotoShopped.
> 
> In fact, it's so unnatural it's ugly!



Have you ever thought about not posting on U75? At all?


----------



## kerb (Mar 6, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


>



Some good photos this month Johnny. 

What a classic expression!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2010)

edit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## big eejit (Mar 6, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> These shots were taken on the last day and evening of the Olympics here in Vancouver. Canon s90.



Thanks. Looks like a v intersting camera.


----------



## Kingdom (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2010)

A two quid car boot sale find APEM or APM Folding Camera c1920's 

The lens is located behind the leaf shutter!


----------



## e19896 (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## boohoo (Mar 6, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> No photoshopping trickery here. Levels in Gimp auto tweaked and image rotated 180 degrees
> 
> Is that a tad better?



I have a picture I rotated like that - because it made it look more interesting and also the stillness of the water creates the most amazing mirror.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 7, 2010)

Panoptic Parabola Contrast in Leeds (watch as a slide show)


----------



## Sweet FA (Mar 7, 2010)

Tea party = very serious business indeed


----------



## kage (Mar 7, 2010)

Cropped only, the sepia feel is natural, just the light at the time. Thinking about it, I might enter this for the compo


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 7, 2010)

kage said:


> Cropped only, the sepia feel is natural, just the light at the time. Thinking about it, I might enter this for the compo



That is one hell of a silhouette


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 7, 2010)

Mein Katzen..

again..


----------



## e19896 (Mar 8, 2010)

​


----------



## fubert (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## Forkboy (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 9, 2010)

Prostitution the hidden side of the city: Is a serious of works more to follow this lady was sweet, a team of us, and befor we asked she had offerd for image to be taken, then we talked fucking upsetting that one i gave her an hug told her to be as safe as she can a wonderfull lady..


----------



## e19896 (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 9, 2010)

I hope one of your team gave her some money.  That is why she is there doing what she does.


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 9, 2010)

fubert - they sharp


----------



## Kingdom (Mar 9, 2010)

This is ace!



e19896 said:


> ​


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2010)

Yet another quayside shot...


----------



## dweller (Mar 9, 2010)

cow, dog and friends snapped on the South Downs near Ditchling last Saturday,
 it was sunny but very cold.


----------



## dweller (Mar 9, 2010)

love the colour in your photo of the deer (or whatever they are) fubert.
great portrait of the lovely beasts


----------



## e19896 (Mar 10, 2010)

SOYO Live Monday 8th March

Two Skies (http://www.myspace.com/twoskiesuk)

with support from....

Tag Team Fallen Trees (http://www.myspace.com/fallentreesband)

The Nineowells (http://www.myspace.com/nineowellsband)

The rest of the images


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 11, 2010)

Been long overdue but i had to go for a walk with the 28 Mill


----------



## Forkboy (Mar 11, 2010)

Edits of my earlier shot..


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 11, 2010)

Just been mucking around and came up with this.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 11, 2010)

^ Unavailable


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 12, 2010)

^ looks as if it lots it shine  Johnny


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 12, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> ^ looks as if it lots it shine  Johnny



I hope it gets better. I hope the disabled athletes don't get short shrift. But if it doesn't, I'll take photos of the failure.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 12, 2010)

e19896 said:


> m:​




Jaysus: you've gone from Rembrandt, to JMW Turner. 

That's beautiful.​


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## dweller (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm enjoying your pics jc2


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

dweller said:


> I'm enjoying your pics jc2



To the extent that I'm able, I want to highlight photos of disabled people being part of the street, the games, etc, as a way of showing respect to the paralympics and the people who are participating and competing.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 13, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Jaysus: you've gone from Rembrandt, to JMW Turner.
> 
> That's beautiful.



Ta Mate rather happy with this the rest http://underclassrising.net/redmires-2010/ on black just a 28 Mill and some inspration from here..


----------



## e19896 (Mar 13, 2010)

me myself a 28Mill http://underclassrising.net/redmires-2010/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Ta Mate rather happy with this the rest http://underclassrising.net/redmires-2010/ on black just a 28 Mill and some inspration from here..



Some nice photos. What caught me about the one I commented on, and some of the others on that site, is the mutedness of the colours. That's what got me thinking Turner. He might not even be the right one, but it's about a colour palette that is somewhere between pastel and 'reality'.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

You've probably said, but what camera do you use?


----------



## e19896 (Mar 13, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> You've probably said, but what camera do you use?



I have three a fuji point n shoot Nickon D70 and these was done via the good old Cannon 30D with a 28 Mill Prime Glass:1/3200s  ƒ/2.8  ISO 100  at 28 mm for all of them then into gimp ie curves on the http://underclassrising.net/ i have added a border and some more via the html/css


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

e19896 said:


> I have three a fuji point n shoot Nickon D70 and these was done via the good old Cannon 30D with a 28 Mill Prime Glass:1/3200s  ƒ/2.8  ISO 100  at 28 mm for all of them then into gimp ie curves on the http://underclassrising.net/ i have added a border and some more via the html/css



Wow. I've been resisting getting a camera like that, but there's no noise in your photos. It might help if I read the instruction book on my own camera, though.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 13, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Wow. I've been resisting getting a camera like that, but there's no noise in your photos. It might help if I read the instruction book on my own camera, though.



never read mine used the CD just got a good card reader, was always free open source when I began i.e. a Fuji A1300 here has been a good leap forword http://www.urban75.org/photos/index.html I was given an cannon 2OD on loan for a year see my FAQ all I own now has been hard work in getting and is now somewhat out of date cash is there for up or down grading i.e. might go a step back and keep what I have for gigs etc. they work in that low light and I do not use flash from 1999 to now has been a joy and it is only 2009/10 I feel it has began to work and I pay no heed to things like noise etc. i take and do this for my own joy if others like then that's cool if I get paid moor cool but neither are the aim objective I do this for the love have a wicked set of friends who support me enough let the images speak


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 13, 2010)

e19896 said:


> never read mine used the CD just got a good card reader, was always free open source when I began i.e. a Fuji A1300 here has been a good leap forword http://www.urban75.org/photos/index.html I was given an cannon 2OD on loan for a year see my FAQ all I own now has been hard work in getting and is now somewhat out of date cash is there for up or down grading i.e. might go a step back and keep what I have for gigs etc. they work in that low light and I do not use flash from 1999 to now has been a joy and it is only 2009/10 I feel it has began to work and I pay no heed to things like noise etc. i take and do this for my own joy if others like then that's cool if I get paid moor cool but neither are the aim objective I do this for the love have a wicked set of friends who support me enough let the images speak



Yeah, but as it turns out, your photos are pretty noise free. 

I don't usually worry about those things: I just try to work within what I've got. But I've been here long enough to listen to people who talk about noise etc., as well as the comparative camera reviews.

Anyway, I think you have a good eye, which is the thing that really matters, imo.


----------



## Kingdom (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 14, 2010)

Why does that horse remind me of the incredible hulk?


----------



## e19896 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 14, 2010)

Kingdom said:


>



Is that money? can we do some counterfeits


----------



## fubert (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## clicker (Mar 15, 2010)

Old St.





Islington.


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 15, 2010)

Really like the middle one. The bottom one is nice, apart from a bit of a smudge in the middle of the pedestal?

Edit: hang on, is that a fly?


----------



## clicker (Mar 16, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Really like the middle one. The bottom one is nice, apart from a bit of a smudge in the middle of the pedestal?
> 
> Edit: hang on, is that a fly?



lol no...being a complete idiot I got the glare of the flash reflecting in the pedestal....that 'fly' is my clumsy attempt at smudging it out....hmmm back to the drawing board!


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 16, 2010)

Try cloning rather than smudging. I did think something looked a bit funny wrt the lighting, but couldn't put my finger on it so decided it might just be the curves.


----------



## clicker (Mar 16, 2010)

Right I have deleted it...as it was annoying me! I havent got a cloning bit on photobucket and that is as high tech as i get unfortunately...is cloning something on photoshop?


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 16, 2010)

I don't have photoshop, but suggest you download google picasa. It's a very easy and user friendly free photo editing software. Better for previews too. Plus it has autocorrect buttons for optimising highlights and contrast (which can give your images a bit more impact). 

I promise you'll find it useful. I use a range of free software, but that's the one I always go to first. So very very easy.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 16, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> G]



Nice geometry


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 16, 2010)

A real British camera Ensign 220 Auto-Range


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 16, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Nice geometry



Fanks! I didn't take a lot of landscape scenes on that trip, but it was a pleasingly misty day.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 16, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


>



nice indeed very nice


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2010)

Shitty phone cam.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2010)

Shitty phone cam - excellent photographer.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2010)

no u


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2010)

I been using my iphone loads:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> no u



no, u


----------



## teuchter (Mar 16, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


>



I didn't know you were still at school


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2010)

Refused, that photo reminds me of this guy's work (even though the technique is like totally different and stuff): http://www.flickr.com/photos/av_producer/


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2010)

teuchter said:


> I didn't know you were still at school




[Panic Button]


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 16, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I been using my iphone loads:



Brilliant.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 16, 2010)

Bury St Edmunds earlier today


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Anybody see Cybertect lately. He's made conspicuous by his absence.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 16, 2010)

I was on holiday 

Two from today back in SE1






I am rather falling in love with London Bridge Station's signal box.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Mar 16, 2010)

Wow, he's like Beetlejuice, only you only have to say his name once


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2010)

clicker said:


> Islington.


got that one already son!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2010)

dweller said:


> I'm enjoying your pics jc2


good job someone is.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 16, 2010)

cybertect said:


> I was on holiday
> 
> Two from today back in SE1
> 
> ...



Welcome back. Your contributions to the thread are valued. 

I hope you took a lot of photos on holidays.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 16, 2010)

Is it just me, or is that maybe the first or second time that we've seen a photo from you with a person in it?


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 17, 2010)

Had another go at gimping these


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 17, 2010)

Good to see you back Cyberface. And Stow, that second one is luverly.

A few from last month, Nottingham's "light night".


























Probably more later.


----------



## fubert (Mar 17, 2010)

Nederlandse Spoorwegen (that's the Dutch Trains) cleaners are striking and staging a sit in at Utrecht Station.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 17, 2010)

At The Shard site today





















[yes, he was whacking that steel diagonal bracing member out with a sledgehammer ]


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 18, 2010)

What do you think, is this one a bit too busy?


----------



## fubert (Mar 18, 2010)

Must be protest season in The Netherlands.

Dutch students picketing the Ministry of Science, Education and Culture over proposed changes in education financing.

"Education Is Important"






"I Am Angry"


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 18, 2010)

One more set from Nottingham's light night

'Cosmonauts' in Nottingham Contemporary





At this point one of them asked the child
Cosmonaut [in thick faux russian accent] "What's your name?"
Child: "Peter."
Cosmonaut [in thick faux russian accent] "Peter is no good, is not russian name. You need strong russian name like Ivan."
Me: [in my head] "WTF?!" (I'd use a facepalm at this point, but it counts as a picture.)

Polka projections in the alley of the Alley Cafe





Blue Robin





Another of the inflatable cones





And another one from the fire-garden (bit pleased with this one)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Mar 19, 2010)

Elevator of Tower Bridge House, by Richard Rogers Partnership, 2005


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 19, 2010)

Hacoflex Twin Lens Reflex Camera dating from the 1950's
It is very similar to an early Rolleicord in feel and operation.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2010)

Some more of my usual stuff.


























A slideshow of the whole set is here:-

http://www.pbase.com/hocus_eye/vantheband17march&view=slideshow


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Mar 19, 2010)

Elephant sculpture at Bristol Zoo


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 20, 2010)

Britain - 10

Japan - 4


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## cybertect (Mar 20, 2010)

Some holiday snaps

Bristol Zoo Lorikeet







Royal Albert Bridge, Saltash


----------



## Refused as fuck (Mar 20, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>



lol


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 20, 2010)

Had another go at this one with Virtual Photographer


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 20, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Britain - 10
> Japan - 4



Why not of this on telly 






Like this too Old & New


----------



## fubert (Mar 20, 2010)

Spot the dead bug..


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 20, 2010)

Paul Russell said:


>



This one needs explaining


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 20, 2010)

Refused as fuck said:


> lol



Snob


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 20, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> This one needs explaining



It's London Camera Exchange in Bournemouth!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 20, 2010)

dlx1 said:


> Why not of this on telly



The opening ceremonies were broadcast only in BC. There was such an outpouring of anger across the country that CTV was shamed, and the closing will be nationally broadcast. You might be able to pick that up somewhere.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## derf (Mar 21, 2010)

This isn't art and not even close to the standard of some of the stuff posted so far but I hope it brings a smile to your face.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## dweller (Mar 21, 2010)

intense colours Johnny C. I love that old couple waiting to be beamed up on the flying saucer


----------



## fubert (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## derf (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 23, 2010)

fubert said:


> [IMG FLOWER /IMG]
> 
> [IMG GEESE /IMG]



Brilliant photos fubert, especially love the geese.

Made it into london not so long ago and managed to take a few building shots. Not as good as cybertect, but feel I'm progressing.





















Bonus points if you can name them?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, the last one is centrepoint.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 23, 2010)

derf said:


>



"Where is last week's salary, Boss?"






Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## derf (Mar 23, 2010)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> "Where is last week's salary, Boss?"
> 
> Sorry, couldn't help it.



Quite funny. I'll PM you the real story so as not to spoil the thread.


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 23, 2010)

It won't spoil it. Background and context is always nice.


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 23, 2010)

teuchter said:


> Well, the last one is centrepoint.



*Points*


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 23, 2010)




----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 23, 2010)

Like those Stow. Though I think the last one suffers a bit from the shadows not being totally in-frame.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 23, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> Like those Stow. Though I think the last one suffers a bit from the shadows not being totally in-frame.



I was hoping somebody could identify it and say hey thats an IWC bomb aimers stop watch worth £5k - no such luck then 

It is a British case but the movement might be Swiss ?


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 23, 2010)

fubert said:


> http://
> 
> [IMG]http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2706/4450946769_47bc57d864_b.jpg



Great


----------



## cesare (Mar 24, 2010)

In Passing, earlier today


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> I was hoping somebody could identify it and say hey thats an IWC bomb aimers stop watch worth £5k - no such luck then
> 
> It is a British case but the movement might be Swiss ?



What does the kind of arrow symbol on the back of the case mean, I wonder.


----------



## clicker (Mar 24, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What does the kind of arrow symbol on the back of the case mean, I wonder.



Could be an RAF symbol?


----------



## pogofish (Mar 24, 2010)

teuchter said:


> What does the kind of arrow symbol on the back of the case mean, I wonder.



It is called "the King's arrow" and signifies that the particular bit of kit has been tested/approved for issue in British military service.  Many items across all services carry it.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 24, 2010)

pogofish said:


> It is called "the King's arrow" and signifies that the particular bit of kit has been tested/approved for issue in British military service.  Many items across all services carry it.



Funny how the cyberspace works. Did a google search and found this with the arrow symbol. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Style-Mahogany-Bachelors-Chest-Drawers-/370326250492


----------



## pogofish (Mar 24, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> It is a British case but the movement might be Swiss ?



It could well be.  The primary watch supplier to UK forces for about the last fifty years did use movements from a variety of well known Swiss makers (and others) in cases of their own manufacture as well as sourcing whole watches from major names for more specific roles (eg Seiko for diving)

Pre WWII, the watches themselves were made to standard designs but bought in batches from various makers - Again often unsigned but it could well be worth getting checked out as some batches were made by very collectable firms.


----------



## cybertect (Mar 24, 2010)

Today at The Shard


----------



## teuchter (Mar 24, 2010)

------>>>


----------



## cybertect (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## stowpirate (Mar 25, 2010)

A REAL CAMERA 

C.P.Goerz Plate camera dating possibly from 1920 or earlier with an early Compur Shutter and Dogmar f6.3 135mm lens. Digital will never compete with this on resolution


----------



## cybertect (Mar 25, 2010)

Not something you see every day


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Think that gentlegreen bike in daylight


----------



## fubert (Mar 25, 2010)

cybertect said:


> Not something you see every day



the cycling taxidermist


----------



## cybertect (Mar 26, 2010)

I took a little trip to the top of Guy's Hospital this lunch time in search of some views...


----------



## teuchter (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice photos - last time I went up there the windows were pretty grotty and not too good for taking pictures through!


----------



## cybertect (Mar 26, 2010)

They weren't fab. It was a case of 'pick the spot that's not as dirty as the rest'.

A couple of tricks I've found help a little

- get the lens as close as possible to the glass (this also helps reduce reflections)
- keep the aperture on the lens as wide as you reasonably can.

This helps to throw as much as possible of the dirt as much out of focus, so what you're left with is a loss of contrast, which is easier to fix in post-processing.

e2a: Shooting at a normal to the plane of the glass also helps keep down any refractive distortions and the impact of any muck on it. If you look to your sides or up and down too much, the image will deteriorate further.


----------



## kerb (Mar 27, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> A REAL CAMERA
> 
> C.P.Goerz Plate camera dating possibly from 1920 or earlier with an early Compur Shutter and Dogmar f6.3 135mm lens. Digital will never compete with this on resolution



Beautiful... 
Would that still work? Could you get film for it?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 27, 2010)

Some from me:-






















These guys are cleaning chewing gum from the pavement.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 27, 2010)

Danny Gillet: comrade, friend and just a fucking dude..


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 27, 2010)

kerb said:


> Beautiful...
> Would that still work? Could you get film for it?



The camera is fully working albeit a looks a tad worn. You can still get plates or negatives for it - that is single negative/plate at a time in sealed slide in metal cartridge. The best solution is to use photographic paper which is what I am doing


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 27, 2010)

That's interesting.  Are you contact printing the paper on to another sheet of paper or do you just scan it and reverse the tones on the computer?


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 27, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> That's interesting.  Are you contact printing the paper on to another sheet of paper or do you just scan it and reverse the tones on the computer?



Only the simple option scan it to reverse tones


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 27, 2010)

Comedy Gig Last night.















Really getting into my high iso noise as grain shot atm...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 27, 2010)

I like this one it's like a still from a Guy Ritche movie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 27, 2010)

just the 3 of us


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## e19896 (Mar 28, 2010)

This is England...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 28, 2010)

e19896 said:


> This is England...



It's somewhere near Abbeydale Road anyway....


----------



## fubert (Mar 29, 2010)

Geese are evil


----------



## Paul Russell (Mar 29, 2010)

...


----------



## e19896 (Mar 29, 2010)

blairsh said:


> It's somewhere near Abbeydale Road anyway....



Abbeydale Road is Sheffield England but this is Mount Pleasent Park Sheffield, still fucking England oh no where near Abbeydale Road..


----------



## blairsh (Mar 29, 2010)

e19896 said:


> no where near Abbeydale Road..



it really is pretty close though...


----------



## e19896 (Mar 29, 2010)

blairsh said:


> it really is pretty close though...



No where fucking near born bred in Sheffield England


----------



## e19896 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 29, 2010)

e19896 said:


> No where fucking near born bred in Sheffield England



I must be getting mixed up, i thought it was this place

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...,-1.449165&spn=0.086603,0.219383&z=12&iwloc=A


----------



## derf (Mar 29, 2010)

Rail Road to nowhere.
I disused track in Central Java


----------



## e19896 (Mar 29, 2010)

blairsh said:


> I must be getting mixed up, i thought it was this place
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...,-1.449165&spn=0.086603,0.219383&z=12&iwloc=A



Now did i say it was not of course i said This is England you come along miss the point and then make out i have no f-ing clue and miss the point being made work it out This is England nowt more was said did not need saying..


----------



## blairsh (Mar 29, 2010)

e19896 said:


> Now did i say it was not of course i said This is England you come along miss the point and then make out i have no f-ing clue and miss the point being made work it out This is England nowt more was said did not need saying..



Excuse my slowness, i often miss the point. I shall try harder in future or not at all


----------



## e19896 (Mar 29, 2010)

blairsh said:


> Excuse my slowness, i often miss the point. I shall try harder in future or not at all


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 29, 2010)

enumbers and Blairish this is a photography thread beef's to be made in general forums please...

keep it civil.


----------



## e19896 (Mar 30, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> enumbers and Blairish this is a photography thread beef's to be made in general forums please...
> 
> keep it civil.



_should it be  Blairish and enumbers this is a photography thread beef's to be made in general forums please... keep it civil, note it was not me i posted an image as this the photography thread Blairish comes along gives it a kick and the context of your comment i find myself with the telling off i was keeping it civil, but fuck been told about me own town Sheffield in England the whole of what was been said taken out of context nuff said next comment is not civil i do get the point but fuck even one is attacked when i post an image?_


----------



## cybertect (Mar 30, 2010)

back to the pictures and out with the old, in with the new: the Heygate vs Strata


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 30, 2010)

To be honest I'm still missing the point on that this is england/near abbeydale road or not thing. Though perhaps having seen the film might help.  

Kite flying in Bournemouth


----------



## cybertect (Mar 30, 2010)

Some more from the Heygate Estate yesterday. It's a strange, largely deserted place while it waits for demolition.

Full gallery here.

It's something of an impressionistic mosaic that makes more sense with all of them together IMO, but here's a few highlights.


----------



## ethel (Mar 30, 2010)

taken with a medium format camera:






other DSLR stuff:


----------



## cybertect (Mar 30, 2010)

Like 

You don't see Danelectro amps that often, either.


----------



## ethel (Mar 31, 2010)

get yourself over to my flickr then (more amps). google will help you


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 31, 2010)

Liking cybertect's sattelites and sarahluv's moccasin-boots. Both very nice shots


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 31, 2010)

e19896 said:


> _should it be  Blairish and enumbers this is a photography thread beef's to be made in general forums please... keep it civil, note it was not me i posted an image as this the photography thread Blairish comes along gives it a kick and the context of your comment i find myself with the telling off i was keeping it civil, but fuck been told about me own town Sheffield in England the whole of what was been said taken out of context nuff said next comment is not civil i do get the point but fuck even one is attacked when i post an image?_



true but the some people never get any comments about their photos when their stuck up they just sail by without a sausage...  *sniff*  but in all seriousness a number of people have said to me in private that they feel there's a certain level of private members club atmos to these threads where the same faces will get comments on their shots and the same faces will be ignored.

I'm not saying this is demonstrably true however we can say for certain these threads are about the images rather than the words innit, hence the sans boufe attitude.



gamma globulins said:


> To be honest I'm still missing the point on that this is england/near abbeydale road or not thing. Though perhaps having seen the film might help.




To perhaps clear this up the title one assumes is about the changing face of the English country side /towns where previously a northern industrial town wouldn't have had minarets let alone two in such close proximity, it borrows it's title from the film about racial tensions and skinheads...


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 31, 2010)

Gypsy Lane Moggy Minor taken a few days ago


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 31, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> To perhaps clear this up the title one assumes is about the changing face of the English country side /towns where previously a northern industrial town wouldn't have had minarets let alone two in such close proximity, it borrows it's title from the film about racial tensions and skinheads...



I assumed they were both from the same Mosque, are they not?

So is it metaphorical/cultural distance from abbeydale road they were talking about? If so, maybe they're both right!


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 31, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> Gypsy Lane Moggy Minor taken a few days ago



that's a damn shame that's quite and early minor too splitty 57 or so...


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 31, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


>



Nice movement in this with perfect location


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 31, 2010)

Ta 

Was quite amusing to see people slowing to turn, then panicking when they saw that the road was closed


----------



## blairsh (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeh, apologies for any disruption it wasn't intended. I do enjoy looking through the photography threads as there really are some  pictures. Please except some shoddy phone efforts of mine won't you (or not)


----------



## e19896 (Mar 31, 2010)

blairsh said:


> Yeh, apologies for any disruption it wasn't intended. I do enjoy looking through the photography threads as there really are some  pictures. Please except some shoddy phone efforts of mine won't you (or not)



are they in England then (lol) get his coat and gose exit door left same for me people but i do get on one at times oh this is England B Bragg ie context..


----------



## Tankus (Apr 1, 2010)

Llanstephan castle , taken from Ferryside

and at night (the castle is lit with coloured spots) taken from the same place


----------



## gamma globulins (Apr 1, 2010)

Nottingham doesn't even have a castle. Yours not only rises from the fucking sea, it also glows a series of lurid radioactive hues!

I'm more than a little jealous.

Took some photos of "the Nottingham Wheel" (formerly "the Nottingham Eye" until the arrival of some lawyers from London). Bit cliched, but still happy with them.


----------



## cybertect (Apr 1, 2010)

gamma globulins said:


> the Nottingham Wheel" (formerly "the Nottingham Eye" until the arrival of some lawyers from London).


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh dear I hope those same London lawyers don't try to get me to change my username.


----------



## stowpirate (Apr 2, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Oh dear I hope those same London lawyers don't try to get me to change my username.



What name do you have in mind?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 2, 2010)

stowpirate said:


> What name do you have in mind?



Hocus Wheel


----------

